# Mich. trail permits cost stink.



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

I bought my first Michigan trail permit since 1996 this last week, It may be the very last one I buy. I'm not very happy with what I was told the the reason for the cost increase. I bought three non resident trail permits on the 14th in Minn. for $16.00 each or $48.00 total. Thats for a years worth of rideing in a state that has a trail system 5 miniutes from the state capital building.
If i ran studs in my track it would $16.00 more per sled. This is to pay for the extra cost of grooming the trails they tear up and fixing the hiway crossings torn up.
On the way back home we stopped in Iron Wood to spend a couple days rideing. I bought 2 permits for $20.00 each or $40.00 for 2, that sucks. Since I don't know the area we rode the groomed {ha} trails. what a disipointment. There was brush hanging in the trail, dead falls sticking out that you had to swerve around and huge holes on a trail we were told was groomed the day before. We met a groomer out of Bergland who told use the reason we didn't know the way to go for close gas was during the night some one tore the signs down and moved them to get people lost. he also said that the studded tracks was what caused all the holes in the trails. If thats true as MInn. thinks it is then let those people pay for a permit to run studs, and cover the extra cost of grooming more.
I relize this is a bad snow year and that more snowmobilers were in a smaller area makeing more useage per day. That still doesen't explain the dead falls and brush. I have enough two tracks and feilds here at home to ride on I don't need to go on the groomed trails. I also usally get enough rideing miles in Minn with the son in law and daughter I don't want to ride any other place. Only snow to ride on this year in Minn. was above Duluth.


----------



## Spinner (Aug 24, 2001)

Just be happy you don't snowmobile in Canada trail permits are 100 bucks a piece or something like that. Canada trails are known for being perfect non-stop. They are like highways with a median in the middle so you don't run in to opposing traffic. Personally I like the increase even though i have to get 4 a year. For better grooming, better groomers, more signs and markers on the trails. It cost alot to maintain them its a year long process just think about it.


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

Spinner, I said,,, I think I've bought the last Mich. trail permit. #1 can't complain about the condition of the grooming as this is a CRAPPY snow and ice year (I won't even walk out on the big bay here) . But I think I do have a right to bitch about the brush slapping my helmit unless i run the center of the trail. I also feel that The dead falls sticking out in the trail is danrangeros. The snow condition just about stink all over this year. But some year give Minn. a try it's only about 10 Hours from the Detroit area going on I 94. Try Red wing area or Cannon Falls. We enjoyed Miltona area last year North of Alex. We had a 3 bed room home on the lake for $25.00 more a day than a motel. we saved more than that Juust in breakfast for the 5 of us. A friend goes to Canada every year for 2 weeks. one week spent fishing and riding and the other week rideing from like WAWA to Timmins. Claims it is great with little traffic and Grommers who ask wher your headed the next day and groom that trail. He said the groomers (operaters) trim brush on the trails. I'm going to try it next year maybe?


----------



## Spinner (Aug 24, 2001)

Ya your right on that I guess. I always wanted to go to Canada too with my dad i've seen pictures of the trails and it looks like a freeway but with snow on it


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

Spinner, If I lived closer to the Soo where I could hop across the river every couple weeks I'd be more inclined to get a Canadain trail permit. I know it cost a lot but compared to the amount of snowmobilers there I can see why. I had given some thought to Vermont this year since up state New York got so much snow I thought maybe Vermont would have some also. Why Vermont? We spent the night back in the early 90's in a place called Marsh field, You could tell the motel was set up for snowmobilers had wire racks for drying boot liners and gloves. Any way a few weeks ago I inquired about nonresident permits, $80.00 for the permit and a must pay$20.00 club fee total $100.00 per sled. I told the guy that they must not like out of staters. He said Well where else can you ride 5000 miles of trails in one state. I asked if they had that much snow and he replied, no! So I told him that in a normal year you can ride 5000 miles just in the upper part of michigan, At least 15000 in Minn as there is over 500 miles in Douglas county alone I'd also bet Wisconsin has over 5000 miles. All those states trail permits cost no more than $25.00.
Ya I bitch about Michigan but I love to live here.


----------

